
Conceptual Attack Graphs – How to create and present them - 0xaussieNow
https://wunderwuzzi23.github.io/blog/posts/2020/conceptual-attack-graphs/
======
jc01480
Iv’e been looking around for some attack modeling tools myself. I am currently
using Maltego, but damn it’s hard to show so much volume in such a small
presentation space. There are alternatives to Maltego I haven’t had a chance
to play with. Definitely could use some suggestions as PPT is not really the
way I’d like to go.

